# Golden Banana May Be Back In Business



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_State Says New Liquor License Should Be Granted _

*PEABODY, Mass. -- *The Golden Banana may be back in business again.

The state's Alcohol Beverages Control Commission said the notorious strip club in Peabody should be granted a new liquor license -- but only if it meets a number of conditions over the next six months.

The Golden Banana has been shut down since 2003. It originally closed because of safety violations that turned up after the deadly nightclub fire in Rhode Island.

The closing triggered a round of lawsuits pitting the owners of the Golden Banana against the owner of the Route 1 building.

The chairman of the Peabody Licensing Board chairman expressed doubt to the state commission that the owners of the club would ever be able to operate again.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed_​


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

*YAHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Sweet.....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Good place for a party!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

there is a god...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I wonder if they have amateur nights... I could use a few extra bucks while I'm out on maternity leave. I am really good at picking things up off the floor with my p-- ah, nevermind. :mrgreen:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> ..I am really good at picking things up off the floor with my p-- ah, nevermind. :mrgreen:


 :L:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Maybe the next Masscops get together should be thrown there? I'm in.*

*I've been in mourning for 3 years. The Cabaret just isn't cutting it any more. *


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

why would they name it golden banana, it makes me think its a dick club


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

better to be thought an idiot than open your mouth an prove it


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Because no one else has done it yet.....

B:B:B:B:B:B:B:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

at the golden, golden banana....

boy I love Barry Manilow.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah.. theres nothing like paying 6 bucks for a Bud or 7.50 for an import...
I used to leave that place down 150 and I only put 10 in the g-string...


> I wonder if they have amateur nights...


Well they used to Dunny. It was either Tuesday or Wednesday nights and no cover.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Unless it's going to be as hands-on as RI clubs, I'll still make the 90 minute treak to the Foxy or Fantasy...


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I wonder if they have amateur nights


I remember going into "The Banana" like 5-6 years ago on a random Tuesday night which happened to be Amateur Night. I had my head buried in a pitcher of beer when I heard the crowd come alive and groan a collective "WHOA!!!". Unfortunately this wasn't a good "Whoa" where you'd think that you would look up and see, oh I don't know, a hot stripper. No, I raised my head and saw a 300+ black girl uncomfortably gyrating on stage. I swear she had to have been the girl from the movie Road Trip.

A few minutes later, with the large woman on stage, I look up and see a girl dancing on her knees, or so I thought. As the beer goggles slowly dissapated, I realized the girl wasn't on her knees but was actually standing up. Yep, she was a midget o rdwarf, "little lady", wee person etc.

So, let's just say "Amateur Night" takes on a whole new meaning at the notorious BANANA!!!! B:


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

soxrock75 said:


> I remember going into "The Banana" like 5-6 years ago on a random Tuesday night which happened to be Amateur Night. I had my head buried in a pitcher of beer when I heard the crowd come alive and groan a collective "WHOA!!!". Unfortunately this wasn't a good "Whoa" where you'd think that you would look up and see, oh I don't know, a hot stripper. No, I raised my head and saw a 300+ black girl uncomfortably gyrating on stage. I swear she had to have been the girl from the movie Road Trip.
> 
> A few minutes later, with the large woman on stage, I look up and see a girl dancing on her knees, or so I thought. As the beer goggles slowly dissapated, I realized the girl wasn't on her knees but was actually standing up. Yep, she was a midget o rdwarf, "little lady", wee person etc.
> 
> So, let's just say "Amateur Night" takes on a whole new meaning at the notorious BANANA!!!! B:


You gotta love the heavy hotties. Be careful if you get a lap dance from one, they are _tons_ of fun. Did the "little lady do the bottle show?


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

You shoulda told her to follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> I used to leave that place down 150 and I only put 10 in the g-string...


:lol::dito:


----------

